# What are you guys wearing to stay warm?



## N.E.Bldg&Rest.LLC (Aug 18, 2005)

What do you wear to stay warm when your not moving around much, like when you're in a lift or when the guy you have to work with is slow making you have down time?


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

N.E.Bldg&Rest.LLC said:


> What do you wear to stay warm when your not moving around much, like when you're in a lift or when the guy you have to work with is slow making you have down time?


Check out *this thread* for some ideas.


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

Wool.
Specifically I like Icebreaker Wool like this...


----------



## Jason Laws (Aug 13, 2015)

I live in Northern Maine and so we have winter 6 months of the year, plus it gets very cold. I usually will wear expediton weight ploy-pro long underwear, liner socks w/ wool socks, insulated coveralls,a hat or balaclava (face-mask), liner gloves w/ insulated gloves, La Cross iceman boots. Because I am using layers, I can adjust my setup as needed. If I am really not moving much and it is really cold, I may use heated insoles and hand warmers in my gloves. And make sure you dry your stuff out every night, like your boots or you will be sorry (I use a PEET boot dryer).

Last year I worked all winter building a house with no heat inside, which is bad in Northern Maine! The customer would not provide heat and I needed work. I like the cold but working in an unheated house is often colder than outside - 0 or below was normal at in that house. Never mind keeping your tools warm enough to use!

Hope that helps - I am sure there are things I forgot to say that I do nor do I have all the answers. Keep warm!


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

I surround myself with beautiful women.

It is by far the best way to stay warm.

Andy.


----------



## muskoka guy (Nov 16, 2013)

I wear a toque eh, and a plaid jacket. I also bring lots of Tim Hortons coffee. Really though, hard to beat a wool sweater.


----------



## Framer87 (Dec 27, 2014)

N.E.Bldg&Rest.LLC said:


> What do you wear to stay warm when your not moving around much, like when you're in a lift or when the guy you have to work with is slow making you have down time?


Open cab lifts are called California cabs over here. A local used dealer here specializes in making it an Alberta friendly cab. About $6000. Hope that helps.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

N.E.Bldg&Rest.LLC said:


> What do you wear to stay warm when your not moving around much, like when you're in a lift or when the guy you have to work with is slow making you have down time?


heated jacket. If not, just a hoodie and hot coco. I hate my nose being cold. been meaning to try the insoles.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Pants.


----------



## Framer87 (Dec 27, 2014)

madmax718 said:


> heated jacket. If not, just a hoodie and hot coco. I hate my nose being cold. been meaning to try the insoles.


Wear them on your nose???


----------



## NYC_Line7 (Jun 26, 2015)

I'll tell you how NOT to stay warm.

I remember this a-hole that used to come to work in the middle of summer in NYC wearing carhartt insulated bibs just cause he got them on sale. :laughing:


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

I don't wear any one thing, I try to layer it up, if I am standing still I may be cold but as I start to move I heat up so I like to be able to remove a layer or two and still stay warm.

Usually wear a T-Shirt with a sweater then a jacket.


----------



## HNContracting (Oct 22, 2015)

When I work outside in the freezing cold with the wind (im a polar bear so it takes a lot for me to get cold, I actually enjoy the cold weather). I'll wear fleece lined carhartt jeans with a thermal suit underneath. Wool socks. 2 tshirts, another sport thermal, a sweatshirt, and a heated milwaukee jacket. Obviously a balaclava or a skully for the head. If that doesn't work, the ice age has begun. lol


----------



## muskoka guy (Nov 16, 2013)

After framing outside for 31 winters in a row, global warming can't come fast enough for me. They generally have to heat the basement so at least we have a spot to warm up.


----------



## ncaf (Sep 20, 2015)

t-shirt, long sleeve thermal shirt, helly hanson onesie longjohns, another long sleeve thermal, insulated overalls then a hoodie. some times if its reallly cold (-30c area) a crew neck sweater under the hoodie and a beanie. may sound like alot but it keeps me more mobile than a winter coat. 
































On the feet just 2 pairs of socks and normal work boots. 
2 pairs of wool gloves on the hands. Id prefer to wear the insulated rubber grip gloves but my hands sweat way to much and they just freeze up.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

Framer87 said:


> Wear them on your nose???


Gosh I hope not. lol. No the thermacell heated soles- they have a little wireless remote to turn them on and off.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (May 2, 2011)

Here in Michigan, layering is the key. In the winters I wear a HotChilly's base layer, Carhartt canvas pants and logger shirt, zip up hoodie, insulated bib overalls, and lined duck jacket. Socks are important, I like WigWam merino wool/silk blend to keep my feet warm and dry.


----------



## BenTaylor (Jan 20, 2016)

Long johns and having a beard helps.


----------

